# Home Defense



## Dr.Hook (Aug 28, 2008)

I sprayed some Home Defense around the outside of my home yesterday. Problem is, my dad says that the sun can break down the chemicals in bug sprays after about 20 minutes. Does anyone on here know how true this is? You never know about my dad.....lol


----------



## Amber311 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, I've heard the same thing about household bug sprays.
If your bug problem is pretty bad, I would recommend calling out an exterminator to do a "crack and crevice treatment".
They'll come out and spray inside and outside of your house a few different times.


----------

